# absoluTTe issue six...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

...is at the printers.

I'd just like to take this opportunity to apologise for it being late and to give huge thanks to Graham (Love_iTT) for his work in putting it all together - it really does look stunning.

now - who wants to volunteer to writer some stuff for issue seven?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

writer some stuff ?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Kell said:


> ...to write some stuff for issue seven?


Or even issue 8, as we are trying a different approach to each issue now.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Looking forward to it landing on my doormat 

Big thanks to all who help put it together, it's a real high quality publication.

I wouldn't mind writing another article so long as my track-day article is well received.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Can't wait to get mine: always a good day when AbsoluTTe gets posted through the door


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Got mine!!!!!

ExcellenTT [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Got mine too 8) 

Thanks to all :-*


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Got mine this morning, love the "stig" pose by Wak


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Stunning, top marks to Kell and Graham!!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Mine arrived yesterday and must say this is the best yet IMO excellent layout.

Keep up the good work


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Still waiting for mine


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Still waiting for mine


Me too


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Arrived this morning - Congratulations to all involved.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Got iTT! Read iTT! Loved iTT! [smiley=dude.gif]

Big congrats to all the team.


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

FantasTTic.................................... [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

mines not arrived yet :? . & know I need to go & check the post. 4 flights of stairs... down .... but hey at least hopefully I will have something to read with my coffee...  keep up the good [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] work


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

nutts said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for mine
> ...


Yours arrived this morning :wink:

A fantastic mag - well done everyone - I agree it was the best yet!

Lou


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

GoTT mine TToday. ExcellenTT.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Arrived today when I got in from work!
FanTTastic! Good work!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for mine
> ...


I got mine this afternoon: a neighbour brought it round!! It's absoluTTe-ly phantastic   

Did I ever mention that we have problems with our postal delivery?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

got mine aswell  good work guys


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Well done to all involved. Another excellent edition [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Interesting article on the DSG.

Moley


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

moley said:


> Well done to all involved. Another excellent edition [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Interesting article on the DSG.
> 
> Moley


Seconded. Good to get some info on the DSG straight from the horses mouth. Great issue guys, looking forward to seven already.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

As always, mine hasn't arrived yet, but I am a little further away... :roll: :roll:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Great issue it's a shame about the dirty car pics though


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

L7 said:


> Great issue it's a shame about the dirty car pics though


Easy: let's have a national TT cleaning day before the next pictures are being taken :wink:


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Cant wait for mine........................DOH, when is it gonna come?! 

Glen.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Great work everyone.

My favourite bit is the picture of me Jampott Hunting at Castle Combe!


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

It has arrived! 8) Well done everyone! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'm not so sure I got value for money outta mine! :roll: :wink:

I already new what was in it! :lol:

Cheers Kell, I'm sure I didnt send you all those pictures did I??

I had to hide it from the missus, she still thinks I've only got 5 mods! :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> I'm not so sure I got value for money outta mine! :roll: :wink:
> 
> I already new what was in it! :lol:
> 
> ...


Your little daughter looks so scared with you wearing the helmet. She looks as if she is about to cry.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Your little daughter looks so scared with you wearing the helmet. She looks as if she is about to cry.


She looks the same without it! :lol:


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Still waiting for my issue  
ANT


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

:?

I'll get it sorted Ant


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Thanks BUD!!!  
ANT


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I've not received mine either :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Fcuking post office :x :x :x :x :x :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

We have a few spare, so we have NO problem in sending them out. Can you both email Damon on [email protected] and he'll send them out.


----------

